# Custom 3 wheeler



## JRE

Thought I'd start a thread for the custom 3 wheeler I'm building for my Wifes Cousin's kid who has seizures and cant ride a 2 wheeler. So far everything has been donated by some great people.50's Schwinn frame 1950 murry fork and front fender. And a un known brand trike kit to start the project.


----------



## Hammerhead

Off to a good start.
Hammerhead


----------



## JRE

Thanks. I'm going to work on it some more this weekend


----------



## Drzdave58

Nice project...Can’t wait to see how this turns out...


----------



## JRE

Right now I'm hunting for a Bannana seat and some 24" wheels


----------



## Bill in Bama

This is my first time to talk to a bike forum. I dig Chicago steel. Got bikes o plenty. Trikes aren’t my bag but love custom classics!


----------



## spitshineschwinn

Not many vintage bike collectors here in Bama, too many parents bought Sears & Western Auto bikes for their kids. I did make the 400 mile round trip to Florence to pickup a Schwinn Tandem years ago, it was quite an adventure.


----------



## Bill in Bama

spitshineschwinn said:


> Not many vintage bike collectors here in Bama, too many parents bought Sears & Western Auto bikes for their kids. I did make the 400 mile round trip to Florence to pickup a Schwinn Tandem years ago, it was quite an adventure.



I have found some decent bikes and bought the ones I could afford on my budget! Meet a cool old dude and slowly bought most of his collection!


----------



## JRE

Got a little bit of work done on the trike. Bought a OCC bike for the rear wheels now I need to find some tires that will fit them. The ones on it were to talk and wide. The box on the back might get replaced with a small hole cest or keg


----------



## JRE

Picked up some tires that will fit the rear and also scored a tank at a swap meet yesterday.


----------



## JRE

Been working on a couple other bike projects lately but finally got around to putting a little time in on the trike. Got the back tires on and started rounding up enough chain to put on it. Next will be mocking the front wheel and tire up on it. Going to chang the fork to a Springer also.


----------



## JRE

Hot the front wheel on and decided to ditch the fender. Want to find a Springer fork for it.


----------



## Bill in Bama

Where do you plan to with color? And accessories as far as someone who would need special assistance?


----------



## JRE

After we get in mocked up going to take it to work and paint it. I'm a industrial painter and do automotive paint on the side. It's going to have a bannana seat with tall Sissy bar on it also going to add some shoulder and lap belt on it so he won't fall of if he has a seizure while he's on it. Also plan to add electric assist to it. The back will have a wooden cask cut in half and hinged so he can put stuff in it. Also talking about putting a Springer front end with a deep fender on it. Were building the bike for Damion hes standing by his bike in this picture.


----------



## bricycle

JRE said:


> Been working on a couple other bike projects lately but finally got around to putting a little time in on the trike. Got the back tires on and started rounding up enough chain to put on it. Next will be mocking the front wheel and tire up on it. Going to chang the fork to a Springer also.
> 
> View attachment 1081855




...For shame.... spray painting near your water heater.... KA- BOOM! :eek:


----------



## JRE

Going to take it to work and paint it.


----------



## JRE

Paint on floor was from previous owner if the house.


----------



## Bill in Bama

Dude im super into this project! I look about three times a week and today I found out your a pro painter! Take some vacation and work it! I really am looking forward on this one! My muther in law had three surgeries and her rehab wasn’t on track so i sorta promised id get a three wheeler and take her out with me some if she wouldn’t just give up,,, and ill be dip in poop if she didn’t!! So now im looking at ideas!!! Want to stay vintage! Watching and waiting bill in bama!


----------



## bricycle

JRE said:


> Paint on floor was from previous owner if the house.




Oh... OK. we didn't want to lose you to an easily avoided explosion....


----------



## JRE

Thanks yes it's been a super fun project plus Damion has been enjoying learning about vintage bikes. We found out the frame was about 11/1/49. Think were going to look for a Monark springer and fenders. Got a couple other bike projects before we get to that though. Think it's going to end up getting painted a real dark Purple metallic.


----------



## JLF

Great looking project!  Has me considering looking for a trike kit....


----------



## JRE

Going to try and get this 50's columbia at a up coming auction for parts.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> Going to try and get this 50's columbia at a up coming auction for parts.
> 
> View attachment 1106671



What year is that green typhoon


----------



## GTs58

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> What year is that green typhoon




No way to tell without a serial number. Campus Green was offered on the Typhoon from 69 thru 1973, 5 years total.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

GTs58 said:


> No way to tell without a serial number. Campus Green was offered on the Typhoon from 69 thru 1973, 5 years total.



The reason I ask is because I'm looking for 69-70 3 speed typhoon. I recently gave my dad a red 69 Deluxe with a Springer and my dad brought it up in a conversation with my godfather (my dad's brother) and mentioned that if I got my other 3 wheeler running if I would sell him one seeing as he can no longer ride a bicycle. I decided to give him one, but not a town and country, I wanna build a 26" green typhoon with a town and country rear frame. I was hoping that green typhoon might be for sale if it's the year I'm looking for


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> The reason I ask is because I'm looking for 69-70 3 speed typhoon. I recently gave my dad a red 69 Deluxe with a Springer and my dad brought it up in a conversation with my godfather (my dad's brother) and mentioned that if I got my other 3 wheeler running if I would sell him one seeing as he can no longer ride a bicycle. I decided to give him one, but not a town and country, I wanna build a 26" green typhoon with a town and country rear frame. I was hoping that green typhoon might be for sale if it's the year I'm looking for



Or if anyone has a 69 or 70 typhoon bike or frame that they would wanna sell


----------



## JRE

I didn't get a chance to go to the Auction yesterday.  I bet that frame went for $5 I wanted that Columbia. For my project. Allot of good old bike stuff shows up there all the time. Stayed home because my broken finger was bothering me.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> I didn't get a chance to go to the Auction yesterday.  I bet that frame went for $5 I wanted that Columbia. For my project. Allot of good old bike stuff shows up there all the time. Stayed home because my broken finger was bothering me.
> 
> View attachment 1109267



F***!!! Can't any one blame you for that. I hope your getting better. I currently have a spider bite in the corner of my mouth and I feel it throabing with the pain Everytime I feel my heart beat. Especially in the cold.


----------



## bricycle

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> F***!!! Can't any one blame you for that. I hope your getting better. I currently have a spider bite in the corner of my mouth and I feel it throabing with the pain Everytime I feel my heart beat. Especially in the cold.
> 
> View attachment 1109341



Hope you had that looked at..... :eek:


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

So far the pharmacist's at cvs. It's getting better now but if it takes a turn for the worst I'll go straight to the ER better safe than sorry.


----------



## JRE

I'd like to find a doner Monark and use the fenders plus one more rear and the fork like the ones on my 1952 Monark. Damion likes the Deep fender look.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> I'd like to find a doner Monark and use the fenders plus one more rear and the fork like the ones on my 1952 Monark. Damion likes the Deep fender look.




I'm glad to see other people like 3 wheelers as much as I do!!!! To bad Schwinn didn't have someone like you for R&D. As nice as the Town and Country Trikes were I feel they could have been so much better like maybe a 20" Stingray Trike with a springer or a 26" beach cruiser style bike. As much as I like Original Schwinn's brought back to life 100% correctly original, there's something to be said about the forum members who take a bicycle they feel was lacking in someway or another and create some really beautiful custom bikes.


----------



## JRE

Almost ready to start back on the trike. Doctor said I can use my hand a little just cant push or pull with the broken finger. Need to find a schwinn seat post and clamp and a tall Sissy bar and bannana seat along with the Monark fenders and fork.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

Are you still gonna add a springer front end? I know most people don't like the girl frames but they look clean with Springer forks sitting low.


----------



## JRE

Yea I want to put a Monark springer with Deep monark fenders over all 3 wheels. Convert the train light to LED convert the rear Monark reflector to LED lights


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> Yea I want to put a Monark springer with Deep monark fenders over all 3 wheels. Convert the train light to LED convert the rear Monark reflector to LED lights




I like the sound of everything you said except the Springer. To me the Schwinn Style Springer is the only way to go. But that's just my personal preference. I love customizing old bikes. It kills too birds with one stone. First, I get to have a bicycle that's a bit unique from everyone else's. Second I also get to "correct" whatever I feel the original bike manufacturer made a mistake on. For example, I love Stingrays but there isn't a single model year that I can say I completely love. Every year stingray I like there's always something about them I would like to change. Much respect to you though for taking that young man under your wing and putting his mind and hands to good use (playing with bicycles) nice to know there's a new batch of kids ready to take over this hobby when it's our time to go.


----------



## JRE

Yea I agree with you.  I like to be a little different so want to do something other than a Schwinn Springer.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> Yea I agree with you.  I like to be a little different so want to do something other than a Schwinn Springer.




That's a good point!!!! One thing I have always wanted to do is take a pair of Krate fork legs and some super deluxe truss rods and bend the krate fork legs out forward untill the S/D truss rods line up with the bolt holes and create my own Schwinn Lowrider Springer


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> Yea I agree with you.  I like to be a little different so want to do something other than a Schwinn Springer.



Another thing I been wanting to do is take a town and country single wheel drive trike rear end, and move the right wheel bracket more towards the center so that the right side will be a mirror image of the left. Add an axle with sprocket to the right side. And make my own left hand drive rear wheel.


----------



## JRE

That would be cool. I work in a fab shop and was considering building a fork.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> That would be cool. I work in a fab shop and was considering building a fork.




Go for it!!!! To me nothing beats the look of a Lowrider Fork!!!! They just suck though as far as quality. I know if Schwinn had made a bent lowrider fork id be willing to pay up to 500


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> That would be cool. I work in a fab shop and was considering building a fork.




Has Damian* ridden that trike yet? Wait till he hits his 1st corner and figures out how to get it up on two wheels  or If you were to put a lowrider bent fork and he figures out how to make it bunny hop 3 or more times in a row. I love my trike. That's my daily driver. I'll ride a bike here and there but I'd never give up my trike.*


----------



## JRE

Not yet I need to get a couple of master links a seat post and clamp and a bannana seat with a tall Sissy bar to make it ridable


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

I'd suggest an aftermarket Highback sissy bar. I've seen they make one for 26"  bikes which should be more than high enough for ur trike.









						36" Highback Sissybar - CHROME
					

Includes: 36" highback sissybar, chromeCoaster wheel axle nuts (517002)Applicaton:Bottom hole loops onto a rear wheel axle3 positions for wheel sizes 20", 24", 26" Use with a seat post and banana seatAd a sissybar highback pad




					www.bicycledesigner.com
				




Its 19 bucks. I think this sissy bar will work for u, and they also sell the "backrest" for this sissy bar. I wanna suggest you thinking of a 5 point harness so Damion can get strapped in the seat and still be comfortable.


----------



## JRE

Yep was looking at a 46" sissy bar and purple glitter seat with headrest I can get everything for about $55 through a connection I have.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> Yep was looking at a 46" sissy bar and purple glitter seat with headrest I can get everything for about $55 through a connection I have.



This is another option but its gonna be a bit more pricey but I think it would work way better. Look for a Lowrider Trike Loveseat that can be mounted somewhere in between the seatpost and the rear trike end. Like I said its a bit more pricey but that seat would cradle Damions body better. Since he actually sits into the seat a bit I would think a seatbelt or harness would hold him better in this type of seat. He's gonna love that trike. They have their drawbacks like their top speed* but they are so much fun and don't forget to add some of these









						Lowrider Twist Antenna
					

Includes:Twist antenna , chrome (1pc.)Extra thin coaster wheel nut, 4mm, chrome (517052)Total height from top to bottom 660.4mm (26")ApplicationBolts to a rear coaster wheel axle on a lowrider bicycle.The 4mm extra thin coaster wheel nut is very useful because many times there is little room...




					www.bicycledesigner.com
				



*


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

I saw this a while back in a picture of an add. It's a bumper/kickstand/ Excersisor for trikes. It seems Ret Bar made them but I have yet to see any for sale. You might wanna think about fabricating ur own so Damion's trike doest roll away when he parks it


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

Or if you wanna go with a more simple design to keep it from rolling away on him, add a front caliper brake on the forks and use the brake levers that came on the town and countrys. All you have to do is squeeze the brake lever and push down a pin on the lever that keeps the tension on lever so it does not roll away


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

Surely no trike is complete without one of these 









						Lowrider Continental Kit CHROME
					

Includes:Lowrider continental kit, flat twist, chrome 16" 52 spoke CHROME wheel 16"x1.75" white-wall tireApplication:Use with a flat twist sissybar 531007, 531009  Take a look - click




					www.bicycledesigner.com
				




It would be cool if you fabricated one of these but in a non twisted version. I bet you anything if you add a continental kit, antennas, and a springer that kid is gonna have a big ass smile on his face. Anyways though the trike you are building looks bad  (meant it in a good way) custom bikes are a pain in the ass to build, sometimes it's like taking 2 steps forward and 4 steps back when it comes to making all the components work together. But hey at the end of the day when ppl ask where u bought ur bad ass trike from it's very satisfying when you awnser "I built it”


----------



## JRE

Yea my wife's tad pole trike has the caliper brake with the pins that I was thinking about using.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

Have you thought about using the spoon style brake found on the high wheeler bicycles from the 1880? I think the spoon style break would look a lot nicer as I find brake levers brake cables and the brake calipers a bit cluttered some and it distracts away from the beauty of the trike. have you given any thought as to what kind of handlebars you will be using on this bike? Me personally I like the 1970s Stingray style handlebars but leaning forward I think they look so ugly when the handlebars are straight up or leaning back. I'm thinking though that the best option would be to use beach cruiser style handlebars so that Damien can sit back on the seat in case he has a seizure while riding his trike I think he would be a lot better off then he would be if he is leaning forward trying to reach for some ape hanger type handlebars.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

Just found something similar to what an E brake on a stick shift car. Here's the diagram, it goes mounted on the trike. Here's the link so u can understand it better



			US3368823A - Means for converting a bicycle to a tricycle          - Google Patents


----------



## JRE

Was thinking  about using a coaster brake then hiding a single brake lever some where for the E brake.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> Was thinking  about using a coaster brake then hiding a single brake lever some where for the E brake.




I just had an idea, I think it would be cool like u said to hide the brake cable but instead of using break levers I think it would be cool if u used some kind of a stick shifter similar to the Schwinn Stick shift and have that be the brake lever and mount it on the frame. Even better use the headset mounted Schwinn shifters that were used on the 10 speeds. That way you will never have to worry about the cables getting in the way while Damion makes turns on his trike


----------



## JRE

Finger is finally healed  up enough I can use it a little. Got the small chain mounted and started working on Ideas for the back.think were going to build a box that goes between the wheels with a hinge top and build some wood slat sides around the top


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> Finger is finally healed  up enough I can use it a little. Got the small chain mounted and started working on Ideas for the back.think were going to build a box that goes between the wheels with a hinge top and build some wood slat sides around the top
> 
> View attachment 1137716
> 
> View attachment 1137717




What's the box going to be for? Just looks? Or speaker box?


----------



## JRE

Storage for a jacket or whatever he want to carry.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

I think it would look nice if instead of wood u used sheet metal. Not exactly like this but something along these lines


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> I think it would look nice if instead of wood u used sheet metal. Not exactly like this but something along these lines
> 
> View attachment 1137968



Im not done with my current trike and I'm already panning for the next one. I wanna take a trike kit like urs and make it a dual drive trike. I was planning on using a two 20" excersise bike fixed wheel s7


----------



## JRE

Yea eventually well do something out of sheet metal


----------



## Bill in Bama

That finger/hand did look nasty! Good luck with this build!


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> Yea eventually well do something out of sheet metal



That would look nice. But your trike is already looking great regardless. Quick question, as far as fenders what's are u using? I've been having trouble finding a nice set of 20" original fenders for my trike.


----------



## JRE

My wheels are 24" in the rear. Thinking about welding up a set of custom fenders for the rear


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

I was wondering







JRE said:


> My wheels are 24" in the rear. Thinking about welding up a set of custom fenders for the rear



Oh ok, a set of fenders with skirts would look bad azz.


----------



## JRE

Think were going with this for the color. I'll have some left over paint from this Shredder I'm painting at work and Damian likes the color.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> Think were going with this for the color. I'll have some left over paint from this Shredder I'm painting at work and Damian likes the color.
> 
> View attachment 1147000
> 
> View attachment 1147001



That looks like cobalt blue, am I right? Can't wait to see the trike painted and fully assembled. I just got done collecting all the parts for my custom 3 wheeler and I'm getting ready to have some parts customized. Imma have my krate forks bent out to look like lowrider forks, imma have my town and country dual drive rear end shortened to fit a 20" wheel. Add a sprocket to the middle of the hub on a sturmey archer 3 speed hub. Thats all I have planned so far


----------



## JRE

Yep cobalt blue. It's almost a rider.i got all the chains hooked up now. I need to find a seat post and clamp and buy a banna seat and tall Sissy bar with head rest. Then it's off to Damions Grand father for a custom box for the rear.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> Yep cobalt blue. It's almost a rider.i got all the chains hooked up now. I need to find a seat post and clamp and buy a banna seat and tall Sissy bar with head rest. Then it's off to Damions Grand father for a custom box for the rear.
> 
> View attachment 1152663



Speaking from experience, I would highly recommend you look into making the box out of fiberglass. 15yrs ago I had my lowrider with a box in the rear. I had a car radio, 4 crystal audio speakers, a performance teknique amp and 10" subwoofer and I only rode that sucker down hill. So look into fiberglass or the new lighter weight MDF. Maybe think about getting a 3 speed hub on it to help with that uphill pedaling


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> Yep cobalt blue. It's almost a rider.i got all the chains hooked up now. I need to find a seat post and clamp and buy a banna seat and tall Sissy bar with head rest. Then it's off to Damions Grand father for a custom box for the rear.
> 
> View attachment 1152663




Just wanted to share my Custom Stingray Trike with you as I kinda need help with some ideas. Its a Dec of 1965 Stingray Frame and 1965 Super Deluxe Springer. The handlebars, gooseneck, cranks & sprocket are from 1975 Schwinn. Krate sissy bar, and a 1975 Schwinn Town And Country trike rear end. Its has a shimano 3 speed hub with a grip shifter.

I'm still going to switch the following with original Schwinn parts. I'm gonna be replacing the seat with a Schwinn banana seat, add a pogo seatpost, replace the grip shifter with a 3 speed Schwinn Stick Shifter, replace 3 speed hub with a modified sturmey archer hub that has an extra sprocket welded in the center of the hub, and possibly change fenders to Original Schwinn fenders that work with my Trike.

I will be adding the following aftermarket parts to the trike to just make it cool. I will be adding a custom made continental kit (Spare rim and wheel holder that is not Flat Twisted) , dual antennas (bolt one on each side of where the tubular frame of the trike kit attaches to the bottom trike axle), dual mufflers (again one on each side in the back), bat holder,


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

Right now I am working on how to attach sissy bar in the back since the fenders mounts are blocked off by the trike kit. I was thinking of taking the hollow hub fender braces (the second picture) and removing the 3 arms on them and just drilling a hole thru where the arms were attached and bolting my sissy bar clamps there. The fender brace bracket would go attached around the bottom trike kits axle


----------



## JRE

That should work


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> That should work



Here are some fun parts I will be adding soon. They are the baseball bat holder, front bumper, two antennas, and I have to make a custom continental kit that is not twisted. I think imma use some Schwinn truss rods from springer forks to the 4 braces that hold the bracket where the wheel mounts up to.


----------



## Bill in Bama

Chain guard?? Maybe something off a schwinn tandem??


----------



## JRE

Yea trying to find something cool to go on it.


----------



## Bill in Bama

JRE said:


> Yea trying to find something cool to go on it.



Your parts are many vintage years ,, maybe a 50s chain guard? The tandem would provide a long flat line! Or a hybrid!


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> Yea trying to find something cool to go on it.



Today I found a great fab shop willing to make the mods to my Vintage Schwinn Parts. I'm having a pair of Krate forks bent to look like a Bent Lowrider Springer Fork. I'm also having the tubular frame off a 24" town and country scaled down to a 20". Can't wait to get em back


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> Yea trying to find something cool to go on it.



Have you done anything else to that trike? Just curious. Mine is currently dissassebled and I’m looking for ideas of what else to do with it


----------



## JRE

Been messing with my 67 Chevy Truck lately. Looking for a  few parts for the trike right now


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> Been messing with my 67 Chevy Truck lately. Looking for a  few parts for the trike right now



Damn really a 67? My lil brother has either. 67 or 68 step side he is also restoring. What trike parts are u I need of?


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> Been messing with my 67 Chevy Truck lately. Looking for a  few parts for the trike right now



Just wanted to share some progress on my trike. Had the krate forks custom bent at a shop so that it measures 16 13/16 from top S bolt center to axle center. Now i can use Super Deluxe Truss rods. So far im in 340 into forks and i still need truss rods, but i am happy with results on fork.


----------



## JRE

Going to start working on it again soon. Need to get busy and buy the Seat and Sissy bar then we can work on the back of  the bike.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> Going to start working on it again soon. Need to get busy and buy the Seat and Sissy bar then we can work on the back of  the bike.
> 
> View attachment 1171508




I dont know if u know that your gonna have a hell of a time using a clamp style sissy bar, your best bet is to use an axle mounted sissy bar. Im using a krate sissy bar but im using special brackets that attach around the trike axle housing


----------



## JRE

I work in a metal  fab shop ill probably just make my own brackets


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> I work in a metal  fab shop ill probably just make my own brackets




Thats cool just wanted to give u a heads up on it.


----------



## JRE

Got a seat for the bike now I just need to get the sissy bar and head rest


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> Got a seat for the bike now I just need to get the sissy bar and head rest
> 
> View attachment 1174173



Nice, im still looking for a nice seat pan for mine. Im currently having my custom contirnetal kit fabricated


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

Hi, just curious as to what kind of sissy bar you will be using. Heres mine with a krate sissy bar mounted around trike axle with extra bracket. Thinking of welding a permanent bracket like in the photo.


----------



## JRE

Not sure yet. Need to find a seat post to determine where the sissy bar need to land on the frame


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> Not sure yet. Need to find a seat post to determine where the sissy bar need to land on the frame



Thats the problem im having that in order to mount the sissy bar to the trike axle i have to push the sissy bar farther back. So now i need a longer seat or else the sissy bar wont be vertical it will be at an angle. Do u know if they made original banana seats that are longer than the 18” standard stingray banana seats


----------



## JRE

The one we're using came off a OCC Chopper. Its 22" long.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> The one we're using came off a OCC Chopper. Its 22" long.




Can u tell me the measurement from the seat clamp to the mounting holes in the back where the sissy bar goes


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

I need the seat to mesure around 16” from where the seatpost clamp goes to where the sissy bar mounts on the seat


----------



## JRE

13"


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> 13"



Damn imma have to figure out anuther way to attach the sissy bar without moving it to far back. You said you work at a fab shop, are you going to be making ur own fenders


----------



## JRE

Not sure what were doing for fenders yet


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

JRE said:


> Not sure what were doing for fenders yet



Well if your able to make em and have time id be interested in buying a pair from you. I have a set right now but it doesnt fit my trike kit because of the dimpling where these fenders mount if u can make some mimilar ones without the indentations ill buy em


----------



## JRE

Made some progress yesterday. Got the seat mocked up and rode the bike for the first time.


----------



## JRE

Still need to get a tall sissy bar and head rest


----------



## Legislator

Are you still looking for a springer fork?  I know a guy who could get you a better deal on this one


----------



## JRE

Yea I might have a 50's Monark springer fork lined up.


----------



## Psychographic

Any new progress?


----------



## JRE

Been working on my bare Metal 1935 Shelby. And looking for a tall sissy Bar and headbrest for the Trike. Also thinking about parting out my 1952 Monark super Delux and using the fork on the Trike.


----------



## Superman1984

JRE said:


> Been working on my bare Metal 1935 Shelby. And looking for a tall sissy Bar and headbrest for the Trike. Also thinking about parting out my 1952 Monark super Delux and using the fork on the Trike.
> 
> View attachment 1195570
> 
> View attachment 1195571
> 
> View attachment 1195572



IF you part the monark out please let me know! I may be interested in the light, the rack, and the head shroud


----------



## Psychographic

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Thats the problem im having that in order to mount the sissy bar to the trike axle i have to push the sissy bar farther back. So now i need a longer seat or else the sissy bar wont be vertical it will be at an angle. Do u know if they made original banana seats that are longer than the 18” standard stingray banana seats



Here's an idea for you. I stretched this one for my trike, it's 5" longer and been curved to fit my frame.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

Psychographic said:


> Here's an idea for you. I stretched this one for my trike, it's 5" longer and been curved to fit my frame.View attachment 1198023




Nice!!!!! Thats exactly what I need!!!!! What type of pans did u use? Is ur trike a 20”, 24”, or 26”? What kind of sissy bar are you using?


----------



## Psychographic

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> Nice!!!!! Thats exactly what I need!!!!! What type of pans did u use? Is ur trike a 20”, 24”, or 26”? What kind of sissy bar are you using?



I have no idea what the pans were, they came off an old bike that was given to me. The back rims are 7", the front will be a 20. I doubt I'll be using a sissy bar, I'll probably make my own mounts.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213

Psychographic said:


> I have no idea what the pans were, they came off an old bike that was given to me. The back rims are 7", the front will be a 20. I doubt I'll be using a sissy bar, I'll probably make my own mounts.




Pm sent


----------

